
An ode to passwords - ophelia
https://blog.cryptoaustralia.org.au/2018/05/17/an-ode-to-passwords-rant/
======
czeidler
Another problem is that you should not use an authentication password to
protect your wallet. See
[https://fejoa.org/fejoapage/2018/05/17/DeveloperRelease.html](https://fejoa.org/fejoapage/2018/05/17/DeveloperRelease.html)
for more info.

------
40four
A great point, the actual length of the password is the only real way to
measure strength. Good breakdown of how passwords work.

